# Location of the repossessed cars in Cork



## Tarek (2 Nov 2009)

I was wondering, where can I go for the repossessed/impounded cars in Cork? 

I heard that most of them are located in a certain place where you can go have a look at the cars and you can then make on offer on what ever you liked.

Thanks!


----------



## Beth2009 (20 Nov 2009)

This is interesting topic and gave many good post. It is very useful and informative.


----------



## Ancutza (20 Nov 2009)

Welcome to AAM Beth.  Are you, by any chance, a chinese robot?


----------



## Tarek (26 Nov 2009)

You might be right Ancutza about Beth. If the admin is reading this they might check it out....


----------



## RonanC (26 Nov 2009)

Impounded cars are usually kept by the Gardai until they are either collected by the owner or are eventually sold as below. 

Repossessed cars are taken back by the financial institutions and are then sold on their behalf by large auctions such as Merlin and Wilsons.


----------



## Tarek (30 Nov 2009)

Thanks for that Ronan, I know someone in the a bank I might be able him about it.


----------



## RedTop (7 Dec 2009)

If you send me a PM, I can give you the name of a Registered Dealer in the County Cork (North) area who buys direct from the banks at considerable discount when compared to the dealers.  I bought my current car from him and he's scourcing 2 other cars for my friends.  His business is booming during the recession because nobody wants to pay dealer prices.  He does not hold much stock but will call his approved banks when he knows what you want and will then go to Dublin to view the available cars in the pounds.  What the banks do not sell to these registered dealers, they usually move on to the auction houses.  Nearly all the banks hace staff 100% dedicated to shifting reposessed cars and will not sell direct to an individual customer.  They are only interested in dealing with the registered dealers who will typically buy several cars from them on a weekly basis.


----------



## Leo (7 Dec 2009)

RedTop said:


> If you send me a PM...


 
Why PM? Have you something to hide?


----------



## Martin68 (8 Dec 2009)

There is one grey area with buying a repossessed car and I know this from an ex-work colleagues experience.
One morning he came out to find the car had an acid liquid over it.Even with power hosing /compounding and waxing it (The acid) had eaten into the paint and was irreversible.
The gardai found the person who did this as someone spotted him and it was found out to be the person that the car was repossessed from.
I am not trying to put you off --but I would try and make sure that the car was not re possessed in your area.
I am not saying that everyone who had their car re possessed would do this --but why take the chance..
Best of luck with your purchase & hope you get a good one.


----------



## RedTop (9 Dec 2009)

To the person who asked if I had something to hide ..... I have certainly nothing to hide. I am not in the business of promoting someone elses business in a public forum without their permission.  The reason I requested a PM is to keep it private between myself (a satisfied customer of one of these authorized dealers) and the person who was looking for advise.  I did not want to broadcast the details to everyone.  If there are enough people interested, then I will ask the dealer if he wants me to provide his details publicly.  Frankly, he has more than enough customers chasing him that he really does not need the advertising.  I found him easy to deal with and felt I got a good car from him at a good price.  His business is built on Reputation and if he felt that any of his customers were not satisfied, I am sure he would take care of him.  I know he has walked away from prospective cars offered by the banks because he felt he would only be drawing trouble on himself if he was to try to pass it on to his customer.  I have recommended my own family members and friends to this dealer because I know he will look after them and they will get a much better deal than from a dealer.  No skin off my nose if you prefer to pay fancy forecourt prices.  I am only trying to offer advise to someone who asked for it.  It's up to them to negotiate their own deal with the dealer in question.  Regards.


----------



## roker (9 Dec 2009)

Don’t forget that these are someone else’s loss.
Is there a possibility that dealers can make big bucks from repossessions? Why is it hard for the general public to find these deals? How is it that Dublin gets most of the perks and not Cork?


----------



## Leo (9 Dec 2009)

roker said:


> Don’t forget that these are someone else’s loss.



Not sure what that's supposed to mean?




roker said:


> Is there a possibility that dealers can make big bucks from repossessions?


Yes




roker said:


> Why is it hard for the general public to find these deals? How is it that Dublin gets most of the perks and not Cork?


 
Repo companies, sherriff's etc., don't want to deal with the gereral public, they're not in the business of re-selling cars. They want to off-load whatever they get as quickly as possible, selling at significant discounts to do so. 

These 'perks' are not limited to Dublin, any motor dealer can buy these cars.
Leo


----------



## Speedwell (9 Dec 2009)

I know for a fact that a car that had a loan o/s on it for €11500 was sold by the bank for €6000. So there is great deals out there.


----------



## roker (10 Dec 2009)

These 'perks' are not limited to Dublin, any motor dealer can buy these cars.
Leo[/quote]

This is my point. The dealer will not sell it below market value


----------



## Leo (11 Dec 2009)

RedTop said:


> To the person who asked if I had something to hide ..... I have certainly nothing to hide. I am not in the business of promoting someone elses business in a public forum without their permission.


 
RedTop, the idea of AAM is for people to share knowledge such as this so that others may benefit. The best way to do this is to post the information publicly. If you are not prepared to name this dealer in public, then it raises the question that there is something not quite right. 

If it is legit, and you are not associated, post it publicly, otherwise don't offer such details via PM.
Leo


----------



## RedTop (12 Dec 2009)

OK, Fair Enough. I just checked the car I bought off him recently and his details are displayed on the Tax Disc Holder, so he should be OK with getting his name out there.  I already sent him a text that I referred 2 potential buyers by PM.

> Mike McCormack Car Sales, Charleville, Co. Cork, (087)2343044

Since I bought my car off him, he has sold cars to 2 of my friends.  I would not have sent them to him unless I felt comfortable enough that he would look after them.

Best of Luck with the search either through this dealer or any other dealer in Cork.  I know there is another one near Mallow area, who is also authorized by the banks but my preference was to deal with Mike in Charleville as he was more local.

Because he sources the cars directly from the banks, they may not be in 100% showroom condition when he brings them down from Dublin but after viewing and driving the car, you can generate a snag-list and he typically organizes an NCT, service including Timing Belt Change etc because he does not want anyone coming back to him with problems.  He knows that 1 unsatisfied customer could ruin his good reputation.

If you manage to buy something from him and find him good to deal with, I am sure he would appreciate your feedback posted here after the purchase.


----------



## eliza (20 Dec 2009)

RedTop said:


> OK, Fair Enough. I just checked the car I bought off him recently and his details are displayed on the Tax Disc Holder, so he should be OK with getting his name out there.  I already sent him a text that I referred 2 potential buyers by PM.
> 
> > Mike McCormack Car Sales, Charleville, Co. Cork, (087)2343044



Where exactly is he in Charleville? I didn't realise Mike McCormack Car Sales is also located in Charleville.


----------



## RedTop (21 Dec 2009)

He's not actually in Charleville town itself.  He works out of his home which is about 2 miles due North of the town, just inside the Limerick Border on a side road that runs parallel to the Main Cork-Limerick Road.  I would not advise calling there unannounced, as he is not always there.  Call him first and see what he has available and he can give you directions himself if you need to drop in to see him in person.  Good Luck.


----------



## z101 (22 Dec 2009)

Anyone know the details of these small 'approved' dealers in the Dublin/Leinster area??


----------

